# Lighting kits for athearn and walthers pass cars



## Tino (Apr 25, 2012)

I would like to know if they have lighting kits for the athearn ho scale bombardier passenger cars and also if they have for the older walthers amtrak and metro north passenger cars. If anyone here has any info can you please provide and part numbers also. Thanks in advance. All response are geatly appreciated.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Most likely your going to have to go with a generic kit or make your own.
It's done with strip LED's and a few other componets.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm guessing this would be to much for a passenger car? :laugh:

http://www.superbrightleds.com/moreinfo/flexible-strips-and-bars/4nfls-x2160-24v-series-quad-row-high-power-led-flexible-light-strip/1046/


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Well depends if you wanna cook your passangers while you play trains!:laugh:


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

NIMT said:


> Well depends if you wanna cook your passangers while you play trains!:laugh:


HAHAH!! I figured stadium lighting in a passenger coach would be good for a tan!! 

They did have some decent stuff on that site though. One day I'll get passed the DCC installs, and get to the other projects.... Yeah, right!


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Take a look at the link below, they have alot of interesting stuff not just for cars but the layout as well.

http://www.modeltrainsoftware.com/


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Hey wait.... 
I sell the right LED's and LED strips too!
And I'm cheaper than the other guys!


----------

